
GitHub Has Cool Graphs Now - sant0sk1
http://github.com/blog/159-one-more-thing
======
mojombo
Of particular interest to some of the hackers here will be the "Impact Graph."
This was my first Canvas + JavaScript graph implementation and I must say that
it's a pretty nice system to work with. While Canvas is strictly a painting
tool, I'm considering writing a library on top of it that will give me some of
the interactivity and animation tools that I miss from Flash. Canvas is
positioned to seriously compete with Flash, I'd love to see more people using
it.

~~~
ashu
I thought Processing.js was just one such framework to work on top of Canvas.

------
keizo
Does their blog have rss? I can't seem to find the feed link.

~~~
ropiku
Sure, it appears as feed icon in my Firefox 3.0:
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/github>

------
zenspider
It'd be nice if the graphs did more than just master. In particular, rubinius
has a lot of activity going on in the 'cpp' branch and none of it is
visualized anywhere that I can find.

------
river_styx
I was half expecting to see a cartoon emo guy before I clicked the link.

